# Why won't the bit fit???



## deacon76 (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought a Bosch Colt EVS trim router yesterday and was planning to practice with it a little tonight. I grabbed a couple 1/4" shank bits from my table router and went to put them in and there is no way they'll fit into the collet! They fit through the chuck just fine, and I was able to get one to go through the collet outside of the chuck by tapping it in quite hard with a piece of wood. Then proceeded to try to get it out for the next ten minutes. When the collet and chuck are actually assembled though, there's no way the shank is fitting, tapping it in or not. Anyone else have this problem?? Did Bosch give me the wrong size collet, or am I challenged?

thanks,
Dan


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure, but my Dewalt I can change the collet size , from 1/8 to 1/4. Might have different sized collet.

Larry


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i may be wrong and am stating this from memory, which is not good.

depending on where you buy your colt from, some have a collet that is mm. not a true 1/4.

like i said my memory may not be right, but im sure there are some members that do know.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

On my Bosch 1617, when I loosen the bit, the collet nut loosens and is very loose for about a half to a full turn. In other words, I can turn it with my fingers. Then it is tight again and I have to put the wrench back on it again and give it a little more loosening. Then it is loose enough to turn by finger again. 

During the initial loosening the bit does not come loose. But after the second loosening the bit is loose. I think that you are not loosening enough. Stop forcing it. When it is properly loose the bit will fall into the collet.

I think this is a safety feature. If the collet comes loose while routing, the bit will not fall out. It must be loosened further with the wrench.

Unscrew the collet all the way. Remove it and see if the bit slides in and out. Put the collet back on. Put the bit in. Tighten by finger. When its snug the bit will be snug. Then tighten with the wrench.

When you loosen, the bit will still be tight. The collet is finger loose. Then it will be tight again. Loosen more with the wrench. Now the bit will be loose.

I think


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like the wrong size collet.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the product and Darryl sounds as if he knows, but it is just possible it got shipped with a 6mm collet instead of a 1/4" one which is 6.35mm. At a quick glance they look very similar.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## deacon76 (Feb 25, 2010)

I think you all might be onto something with the 6mm collet. That seems to be about how much too small it is. I'll head back to Lowes and see of they have another and try it out. Thanks all...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the same Colt, If you look real hard the collet will be marked..

If you can't find the number pull your cal. out,and check the hole size out on the collet,1/4" will be .247 the 6mm will be .235 ID..

====


----------



## deacon76 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. As it turns out, I went to Lowes during lunch and they just let me grab another one from one of the units they had in stock and it seems to work great. The guy there seemed to think someone cranked the chuck down without a bit, or turned the router one without a bit and this would have clamped the collet shut too far. I'm new to this, it's only my second router, but I didn't even think that could happen. As it turns out, it wasn't me, I know the first thing I did when I took it out of the box was try to put a bit into it. Who knows, could have been a returned router or something. Oh well, all's well that ends well.
Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

I don't think it was your error, I think it was FUBAR from the fac.
It takes a lot to nail the collet sleeve it's spring steel..

======


----------



## Roder52 (Sep 13, 2015)

I had the same problem with a Bosch Palm router I bought at Canadian Tire in Toronto. None of the ¼ bits I bought would fit the collet. I suspect it was a smaller collet size than it was supposed to have been. Only at Crappy Tire could this happen anyway.


----------

